

Automatic and custom image rotation - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatic_and_custom_image_rotation

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how to easily rotate images in any angle and how to
automatically rotate images left or right if the desired aspect ratio doesn't
match the original image. Image rotations can be mixed with any other
Cloudinary's image transformations. The results are cached and delivered
through a fast CDN.

